# PLEASE HELP silver dollar floating on side and gasping for air



## Stupot1610 (Jul 6, 2013)

I have 2 silver dollars. This morning when I got up one of them was floating on its side gasping for air, then not long after the other one started the same thing. Is this something to do with not enough oxygen? Please help


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

how long have you had them? sounds like a spike in your water quality... nitrites possibly or shock if they're new..


----------



## Stupot1610 (Jul 6, 2013)

Got them yesterday with an angel and red tail shark, I put them in a bucket of airated water and now they're swimming about happily but I'm not putting them back in the tank for a wee while yet because I want to make sure they're fine. Although I think I've figured out the problem, I forgot to attach the oxygenating thing to the filter but now I've put it in and all the other fish are back to normal, but I think maybe the SDs are a bit more sensitive than the other fish.
Many thanks 
Stuart


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

do a partial water change in the main tank and blend in some old water from the main tank into the bucket with the silver dollars so that they can acclimate to the differences in ph and so on...

new fish need to usually get used to new water...

good luck...


----------



## Stupot1610 (Jul 6, 2013)

Will do, thanks


----------

